# Задача - падение и возможные повреждения



## Jean (22 Ноя 2007)

Всем привет! 

Хочу обратиться к компетентным людям с давно интересующим меня вопросом. Он немного похож на задачу.

Представьте себе ситуацию (она не придумана): маленький ребенок (6-7 лет) стоит на тротуаре. К нему подходит, допустим, старший брат, внезапно спотыкается и толкает ребенка. Они падают вместе, при этом на ребенке сверху оказывается масса, раза в два-два с половиной превышающая его собственную. Ребенок ударяется носом о край тротуара. В результате нос разбит, но сотрясения мозга (явного) не происходит (ребенка в дальнейшем врачу не показывают, и вроде все нормально). 
А теперь вопрос. Что можно сказать о последствиях (пусть и не явных) для позвоночника в результате такой ситуации? Какие могут случиться повреждения? Может ли развиться патология? Касается особенно шейного и грудного отделов.
Заранеее спасибо всем, кто откликнется. Поверьте, это не праздное любопытство.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Ноя 2007)

*Задача*

задачами с тремя неизвестными медицина не занимается. 
предоставьте информация о симптомах,  механизме травмы ,данные обследования


----------

